
Why Dyson Stopped Selling on Amazon - JSeymourATL
https://digiday.com/marketing/dyson-stopped-selling-amazon/
======
LatteLazy
TL;DR: Dyson are more interested in telling a story than selling a product.
Amazon doesn't lend itself to that. Also, amazon sells other vacuum cleaners
and competition might drive down Dyson profits.

